# Taking destiny into our own hands - Pope John XXIII



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I thought this was a great quotation:

"It often happens that I awake at night and begin to think about a serious problem and decide I must tell the Pope about it. Then I wake up completely and remember that I am the Pope."

- Pope John XXIII -

I kinda' liked it.... 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

great quote Dreamer!

It reminds of when I was younger, if my best friend and I got in an argument, I would think that I had to tell my best friend about it.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


> It reminds of when I was younger, if my best friend and I got in an argument, I would think that I had to tell my best friend about it.


LOL! 8)


----------

